

Show HN: rgb – like Threes/2048 but with colors - ndomin
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rgb!/id847590400

======
ndomin
Loved the idea of sliding and matching tiles but wanted something without
numbers. Dumb it down even more they said. So I made a quick iOS version where
you need to combine matching colors which then shatter for points.

I tried actually having different colors combine but there was no limit on
which tiles could match without confusing players as to why something like red
and cyan couldn't mix.

